# HELP needed for a dog in Brighton, CO



## PBLN

https://www.facebook.com/savedreinbrighton

Dre and his brother were let loose when some kids opened the garage door. Both dogs were picked up NO INCIDENTS OCCURED WITH EITHER DOG WHILE LOOSE. One was returned to the owners and the other, Dre, has been sentenced to death, because they think he looks like a pit bull. The court hearing is August 21st at 8am. ANYONE in the area, PLEASE try and show your support for this dog by going to the hearing.

At this point life threatening medicine is also being denied to this dog that is being held isolation. The family has no way to make the Police officer, who is also Animal Control, give the dog the food and medicine they have brought down for Dre, he is just refusing..

*
PROTEST/RALLY -- PROTEST/RALLY -- PROTEST/RALLY

A PROTEST/RALLY will take place on WEDNESDAY AUGUST 15 at 10am at Brighton Animal Control at 325 1/2 North Kuner Road Brighton, CO 80601 (For further info and info on the protest, contact David Edelstein at 720 722 1901)

ABSOLUTELY NO TRESSPASSING ON PRIVATE PROPERTY
ABSOLUTELY NO obstructing thru ways or foot traffic
ABSOLUTELY NO foul language or signage​*
https://www.facebook.com/savedreinbrighton


----------

